# Daten weg - USB Stick



## oldputz1990 (24. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen 128mb USB Stick, auf dem 6 Ordner verhanden waren.


Ein paar Tage später wurden die Ordner nicht mehr angezeigt.

die Ordner sind nicht versteckt!


Wenn ich auf die Speicherbelegung schaue, zeigt es mir aber an, dass noch 45mb belegt sind!!

Habe schon PC Inspektor versucht, der hat nur ein paar leere Ordner "yyyyyyy yyy" angezeigt.


Wo sind meine wichtigen Daten?


DANKE!


----------



## Sinac (25. November 2007)

Hast du den Stick vielleicht entfernt ohne ihn vorher auszuhängen?


----------



## oldputz1990 (25. November 2007)

*Re: AW: Daten weg - USB Stick*



Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Hast du den Stick vielleicht entfernt ohne ihn vorher auszuhängen?



hallo!

ja, habe ich schon....

sind die daten jetzt wirklich weg?


die müssen ja irgentwo sein?! (wenn sie angezeigt werden)


----------



## Laudian (25. November 2007)

Wenn du sagst du hast ihn oft/(immer?) ohne ausklinken abgezogen passiert auf Dauer das gleiche wie wenn du den PC einfach ausschaltest anstatt ihn runter zu fahren. 

Daten die sich im Ram befinden werden nicht mehr abgespeichert, veraenderte Daten (fast jede Datei im Ram ist gegenueber der auf der Festplatte nach Gebrauch veraendert) verfallen also einfach. Dadurch hat das System dann immer mehr Dateien deren Inhalt, Zeitstamps etc pp nicht mehr zueinander passen. Manche sind veraendert, manche noch im alten Zustand weil noch nicht neu abgespeichert, evtl wurden auch Links nicht gesetzt so dass manche Dateien ploetzlich ins Nichts weisen etc pp ... 

Das Ende ist, dass das System inkonsistent wird was bedeutet dass das Dateisystem irgendwann (heute normal nicht mehr nach dem ersten Ausschalten aber vllt nach dem 100.) so "inkompatibel zueinander" geworden ist, dass der Kernel nichts mehr findet. 

Wenn immer brav herunter gefahren wird, oder ein USB-Geraet ausgeklinkt wird, was auch nur bedeutet dass die Daten gespeichert werden, Zeitstamps neu gesetzt werden und eventuelle links neu eingefuegt werden (wegen Dateisystem etc pp) und am Ende dann regulaer die Verbindung auf Dateiebene gekappt wird. Erst dann kann man ein Geraet gefahrlos entfernen.

Es ist also durchaus moeglich, dass auf deinem USB-Stick die Daten komplett erhalten  aber fuer den Kernel unauffindbar sind, weil sie nicht mehr zum System passen. 

Dies nur zur Erklaerung ... 

Hattest du den USB-Stick schreibgeschuetzt?
War der Stick mal magnetischem Einfluss ausgesetzt?

Theoretisch muesste das Dateisystem noch intakt sein, sonst wuerde er garkeine Ordner mehr finden.


----------



## oldputz1990 (25. November 2007)

Hattest du den USB-Stick schreibgeschuetzt?
War der Stick mal magnetischem Einfluss ausgesetzt?

Hallo!

Danke für deine Antwort!

Nein, der USB stick war nicht schreibgeschützt!

Und dass er magnetischem EInfluss ausgesetzt war, glaube ich eher nicht...


Ich werde heute mal probieren, über eine Linux Live CD auf den USB stick zuzugreifen...



//// EDIT:

Linux funktioniert auch nicht!


----------



## DrChaos82 (27. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das mit dem "einfach rausziehen" des USB-Sticks könnte schon die bekannteste Ursache des Problem sein, aber es gibt ein wenig unbekannteres Problem mit "billigen" USB-Datenträger...

Der dort verbaute Speicher ist dort von so minderer Qualität, dass er bei einer bestimmten Anzahl von Vorgängen (Schreiben, Bearbeiten, Lesen etc.) einfach in Luft auflöst => einfach zerstört wird....

Just vor Info ==> ein USB-Stick hat eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von ca 100.000 Zugriffen

Gruß
Dr.Chaos


----------

